# Packet Loss



## Rockster (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi,
Am trying to learn about packet loss, which apparently i have. I have a Motorola surfboard modem, connected by ethernet wire to my pc. Am using Comcast Cable.
I went on my modem config page, and noticed that my Unicast Maintance Ranging has no response.
Obviously I am new to this.
ComCast wants to send out a tech and charge me $50.00. Not sure what to do.
Thanks for any help ....


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Something is seriously wrong if Comcast is expecting you to pay for a service call! I've had them out any number of times, and I've never been charged, even when my purchased modem died and they came out to figure it out. They loaned me a modem for a few weeks while I sent mine back for repair, no charge.

Visit www.dslreports.com and sign up for a free account. Then, you can run their packet loss tests and see if it detects packet loss, and where in the network the packet loss occurs. I've used this report several times to convince Comcast of their network failures. :smile:


----------

